# Cheating husband is acting cute...



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I've dicovered my Filipina help's husband cheating on her from the signs of his werid behaviors she told me. 

He kept accusing her not in love with him anymore and accusing her have affairs & many other nonsense & lies.

She's a good girl who sacrificed herself away from home & kids to work overseas to bring home the bacon, instead, the husband is lazy, lying to her about many terrible things only for fooling around with a girl. 

Took her money & asked his own mother money (lots of money)pretending he's looking for a job in Saudi arabia. 

He has money but he was unwilling to buy food for the kids, and her son is a skinny bone, but he's complaining the little boy (7 year old) ate more meat than him. Then he left the kids at my maid's parents house, and he pretended he needed to go to Manila for the interveiw (ended up interviewing with the OW)

In the end, the boy was sick & hospitalized. 

The affair was exposed because of the cousin who was there really searching for work in Manila for Saudi, watching his fooling around with this girl, pretending going for interviewing for the job.

He exposed the affair because he felt sorry for my maid who has been working overseas to make money for this loser.

Now her husband is acting cute and telling her non sense.

Why can't you forgive me?
Do you love me?
Do you have a boyfriend already?
I love you & I dumped the girl already.

(Actually the girl dumped him because of money issue)


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about all that. Is your friend doing okay??


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

DawnD said:


> I am so sorry to hear about all that. Is your friend doing okay??


She cried like hell everyday... it also brought me tears. As an employer, I tried to cut down her workload & allow her to have more rest. I bought her some cake & soft drinks to perk her up. So she understands she's not alone overseas without support. 

My family is not her family but everybody supports her as a family, who wouldn't? She lives & works for my family, there's always some friendship.

But it's very hard for her to accept the ugly truth. She trusted her husband with the kids in his bad hands.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Poor girl. I know how heartbreaking it is. Does she have anyone she can talk to about it all? Anyone she can cry to and they will comfort her? ( I don't know if she would do this with you if she works for you??)


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Now the husband is talking sweet & acting cute. He has a hold on her and he knows what she likes to hear. He promised her that he would change... but continues to say non-sense.

I suggested her to send her kids in safe hands, someone she can trust. So now her sisiter in law is taking care of her kids & the kids really like to stay there. 

I also suggested her to tell the husband to find a job to do for she shouldn't give him so much free time & get bored at home, thinking about having fun with girls. He is supposed to bring home the bacon for the kids. She should ask him to provide at least 5000 peso for his own sister who takes care of the kids. 

Ok, the husband did find the job, but he's not yet received his first salary, already asked her for a discount for paying less for kids because he wanted to keep the most salary for himself, probably also for the OW 

My maid is heart broken not knowing whether to trust him or no.

It's really not my family matters, but it happened at my house. I need some advice to help her get through this difficult time because I'd hate to send her away because of her marriage problems. She's a nice girl so I wanted to help her out. She's grateful to me to offer her suggestioins for the kids. At least, her mind about her kids is at ease.
However, I can't employ a domestic help who cries everyday & every night again for her husband becuase I know her husband's gonna cheat on her again.


----------



## Tangled (Nov 11, 2010)

Yea thats what men do when the "other woman" leaves them


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

DawnD said:


> Poor girl. I know how heartbreaking it is. Does she have anyone she can talk to about it all? Anyone she can cry to and they will comfort her? ( I don't know if she would do this with you if she works for you??)


She's talked to her MIL, and her own mother. They both feel sorry for her but there's not much thing they can help since she's overseas now. Especially her MIL is also working overseas. Her own mother really can't do much as she has 7 siblings and 5 of them still young and relying on her. The mother would ask her for help instead. 
So she's kinda depending on me for suggestions and support.
But I'm not sure if I can get involved in her family issues that much, or I should back off.
She's not that kind of maid who would take advantages of her employer. She's a good person, a faithful wife & a honest help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Tangled said:


> Yea thats what men do when the "other woman" leaves them


It's very true! The mice will play when the cat's away...


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

More information. After the husband jerked off with the OW, and he probably fell asleep, the shameless OW used his phone to contact my maid, sending sms to her.
As soon she told me the weird sms, saying, "Are you jealous?" I immediately sensed it was from that slxx & I told her not to reply. 
The next day, the cousin exposed the affair by calling the husband's mother, the MIL of my maid. 
The MIL was the one who called to inform the affair to her. The husband, instead, still didn't know that he's in trouble and continued acting cute, talking many nonsense to her.
But she finally got to know his true ugly face. 
It's very painful & cruel to find out the truth. She's here to work but he just talked shxx and cheated...
He still had no idea about the weird sms sent from his phone by the OW. After he admitted his affair, she told him about the sms. After MIL scolded her son, the cheating husband, things began going on right track and he found a job also. After few weeks, that's now, he started to act cute, telling her how much she's loved & missed and talked nonsenses her, including accusing her have boyfriends and accusing her not in love with him... (false accusations & cheating signs come all over again) I guess because he's about to get his first salary, I can sense the OW won't get lost as soon he has some money, but I really hope my maid would stay strong because this loser is gonna make her cry again... Really a hopeless jerk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

